# Meeting for slipperfans



## Dido (May 12, 2011)

Hello, 

this is mainly for them who live in germany or neraby. 

the will be a meeting on the weekend. 

here is the invitation. 

Sorry only in german. 

E i n l a d u n g 

an alle Freunde winterharter Orchideen im heimischen Garten.
Am Samstag den 14. Mai 2011 findet das nächste Treffen mit Vortrag, Pflanzenbörse und vielen Schaupflanzen statt.




Ort: Gaststätte Heinzinger, Weiherhausstr. 1, 82216 Rottbach
Beginn 17.00 Uhr

Vortrag von Stefan Hertel Orchideenreise durch Skandinavien

Es besteht die Möglichkeit von 13.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr Gärten zu besuchen von:

Gerhard Wendl, Freilandstr. 7 82178 Puchheim (0176/53565698)
Manfred Weiß, Tannenbergstr. 4 85748 Garching (089/3202413)
Manfred Westermair, St.-Martin-Str. 8, 85253 Kleinberghofen (08254/794)


Wir, der Orchideen-Stammtisch, freut sich auf Ihr Kommen
Die Initiatoren



Schaupflanzen und Pflanzen zum Verkauf sind immer willkommen

Für Rückfragen oder weitere Informationen steht Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung:
Manfred Westermair, Tel.: 08254/794 oder 0178/7940794


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2011)

Vielen danke!


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2011)

Danke fur die Einladung Dido aber leider ist Baiern ein bischen zu weit fur mich um hin zu fahren.


----------

